# Win32/Ramnit.A and Win32/Ramnit.B decimating everything



## ottomatick (Aug 8, 2010)

Hello, I am having a serious problem with the above named Virus and Worm. I apologize in advance if I fail to include any pertinent information, haven't dealt with anything like this before.

Machine: 1 year old Dell Inspiron Desktop
OS: Windows XP
Security Software: Prevx, Malwarebytes Anti-Malware, and Microsoft Security Essentials.

Symptoms: About a week ago, Prevx began detecting normal .exe programs such as Nero as infected. When opening Firefox, Windows Media Player would immediately open and play nothing, later found to be the dreaded DesktopLayer.exe related Worm. Also, intermittently when opening Firefox, a box with a Java label would appear and then freeze and crash Firefox. Repeated scans with Prevx would identify a few infections which I would select to be removed, but then they would return at the reboot. I used Malwarebytes' Anti Malware which found about a dozen Trojans and Rootkits on each scan. I would again remove them but then they would return at reboot.

Prevx was becoming more erratic through the last few days and detecting my router, Nero, Firefox, and other common .exe's as infected. I noticed that the Task Manager would have IExplorer.exe running on its own, and I haven't used IE in years.

My research put me on the correct trail. I implemented ComboFix which did not repair anything, it had no effect. Through further research, I installed Microsoft Security Essentials (MSSE). This program was the only one of the 3 to identify instantly the Win32/Ramnit A and B. It found infections of these types by the dozens. The first scan revealed 110 infections. After removal and reboot, infections were again found instantly. The number of infections is staggering, MSSE will find over 100, then over 200, and so on, at most that I have seen, it read over 400 infections, all of which were either Win32/Ramnit.A or Win32/Ramnit.B.

The second that they are cleaned through MSSE, they return.

Now, its becoming much worse, last week, when I noticed something was wrong, the computer was functioning still. Now, Firefox will not open, it crashes instantly. Oddly Nero, which was inoperable at the onset, is now once again working. Constantly, MSSE keeps finding, removing, and finding more infections.

I have never had this type of trouble with a Virus, normally Prevx is proactive and keeps my computer safe. Not this time. Below is the HijackThis log. I can supply any further information. Thank you.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 18:44:08, on 8/8/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Essentials\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\crypserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Prevx\prevx.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Lanovation\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\Program Files\Linksys Wireless-G USB Wireless Network Monitor\WLService.exe
C:\Program Files\Linksys Wireless-G USB Wireless Network Monitor\WUSB54Gv4.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Prevx\prevx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Linksys Wireless-G USB Wireless Network Monitor\InfoMyCa.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Essentials\msseces.exe
C:\Program Files\DNA\btdna.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\BitTorrent\bittorrent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.gatewaybiz.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.gatewaybiz.com
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: SafeOnline BHO - {69D72956-317C-44bd-B369-8E44D4EF9801} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PxSecure.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WUSB54Gv4] C:\Program Files\Linksys Wireless-G USB Wireless Network Monitor\InvokeSvc3.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSSE] "c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Essentials\msseces.exe" -hide -runkey
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BitTorrent DNA] "C:\Program Files\DNA\btdna.exe"
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Run WinHTTrack - {36ECAF82-3300-8F84-092E-AFF36D6C7040} - C:\Program Files\WinHTTrack\WinHTTrackIEBar.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Launch WinHTTrack - {36ECAF82-3300-8F84-092E-AFF36D6C7040} - C:\Program Files\WinHTTrack\WinHTTrackIEBar.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Crypkey License - CrypKey (Canada) Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\crypserv.exe
O23 - Service: CSIScanner - Prevx - C:\Program Files\Prevx\prevx.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: PictureTaker - LANovation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\PCTKRNT.SYS
O23 - Service: PrismXL - Lanovation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Lanovation\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
O23 - Service: WUSB54Gv4SVC - GEMTEKS - C:\Program Files\Linksys Wireless-G USB Wireless Network Monitor\WLService.exe

--
End of file - 5686 bytes


----------



## Rorschach112 (Oct 12, 2008)

this sort of infection is best to fix by formatting as its very tough to remove and can cause a PC to become unbootable

if you want to give it a shot let me know and we can try fix it, but I would recommend a format


----------

